# Introducing HauntSurveys.com



## zombiphobe (Aug 12, 2010)

Halloween Lovers and Haunt Enthusiasts,

I am pleased to announce the launch of HauntSurveys.com


HauntSurveys purpose is to gather information from customers like you that visit Haunted Attractions during the Halloween season! It is my belief that if we all share our experiences with one another we will be able to make more informed decisions as consumers.

With HauntSurveys, you have an online resource that allows you share your experience through answering a few questions about a Haunted House you went through or plan to visit. We manage the surveys, analyze the data, and once we have enough data we will share information that will allow the consumer to decide which haunt might be best for them. For example, if you like gore we will tell you which haunt has the most blood. Don't like it? Find a haunt in your area with little to no blood.

I encourage you to visit our site and see what we are offering. It is my goal to profile as many haunted attractions in the nation as possible. I have started with my home state of Tennessee. But I want to add more for this season, so if there is a particular Haunted Attraction you plan to visit this October please let me know and I will try to get it online in time for this season.

Oh did I mention that we will be giving away cool prizes by random draw for folks who take a survey? T-Shirts, attraction tickets, and more!

So, I encourage you to check out the site, and please please please reach out to me for any questions, comments, feedback. I can be reached at [email protected] or give me a call at: 615-426-3081

Thanks,
A.J. Porfirio
Owner, HauntConnect & HauntSurveys
"Don't just haunt, Connect!"
www.hauntconnect.com
www.hauntsurveys.com


----------



## zombiphobe (Aug 12, 2010)

*Update*

Just added 7 haunts in South Carolina and 24 haunts in North Carolina! Wow they really love there haunts in the Carolinas! And from what I can tell there are really some great ones.

The first Carolina haunt to register will receive a free Bronze package. This is above and beyond the current package give away promotion!

Did you know...

Bronze and above package owners can now request custom surveys on-line through the HauntSurveys website? Just enter the questions you want to ask, we will build the survey and provide a draft for your approval, and you are off! Ready to get the feedback that will take your attraction to the next level!

Next up... Louisiana!

----------------------------------------------
A.J. Porfirio
HauntConnect & HauntSurveys
"Don't just haunt, Connect!"
www.hauntconnect.com
www.hauntsurveys.com


----------

